#ubuntu-budgie 2017-07-14
<Pitmaster> Hi there
<Pitmaster> Q: i get an errno 5 input output error while installing Ubuntu Budgie. Made several new usb stickies. Try to setup own hdd scheme with efi drive < 256 mb. etc etc. Stille after 50% copy files errno 5.
<Pitmaster> Somebody has a tip?
<Pitmaster> and ubiquity --no-migration-assistant doesn't apply anymore.....
<Saker> Hi, anyone have budgie freezes?
<Pitmaster> At install?
<Saker> after the install
<Saker> im using the gnome web browser or the nautilus and get the freeze or doing other things, but if i use the terminal i dont the the freeze
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-07-10
<zjemm> hi guys, ifound that ubuntu budgie uses gnome-screensaver for locking the screen/session. i see the looks are changed for the screensaver because the default gnome one looks different......where can i find the changes made by ubuntu budgie on the screensaver, i like to replicate the looks on my ohter workstation where i have no budgie
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-07-12
<bashfulrobot> Hi zjemn suggest coming over to https://discourse.ubuntubudgie.org and see what we can get done.
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-07-13
<^am> hi there
<^am> I have a very strange bug with my monitor refresh rate on Ubuntu Budgie 18.04... I set 2560x1440 120Hz and it's allright - monitor shows that 120Hz is active and system too... But in real Ubuntu renders only 60Hz... How can I solve this problem? Video intel hd 4600. On Windows this configuration working fine on 120Hz correctly - real 120 not faked like in ubuntu...  I also check https://www.testufo.com/ - and the test shows that real refresh rate is 60Hz no
<^am> t 120Hz!
<am_> hi there
<am_> Enyone have a problems with hotkeys on ubuntu budgie 18.04?
<am_> The hotkey shortucts is just stop working time by time
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-07-15
<snoopy> hi
<Guest35316> I am using budgie
<Guest35316> I am using ubuntu budgie since about one month.  It is light and reactive, furthermore I like gnome apps a lot,  with some modifications....   like vlc media player
<Guest35316> I just wanted to report a bug I noted:
<Guest35316> when I ibernate the system or just turn the monitor off,
<Guest35316> it loses the internet wired connection...  so, I wake it up, it says 'not connected';  I try to reset connection by using or restarting network manager (but it is like it doesn't find the card or cable), do something,  but the only solution is restarting the pc....
<Guest35316> xfce de doesn't show this problem.   wi-fi  works a bit better....
<Guest35316> furthermore I wanted to  show this guide to protect dns cache against cache poisoning:  https://www.linuxbabe.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-stubby-dns-over-tls
<Guest35316> maybe also the bar could allow a bit more personalization; from xfce barI just miss the possibility to add more icons and app icons and the way it shows the list of open apps / tasks (allowing you to switch more easily from one to another)
<Guest35316> have a nice week end
<jfbourdeau> REGISTER j0shua1929 jfbourdeau@gmail.com
#ubuntu-budgie 2019-07-13
<sacarde> hi
<sacarde> what filemanager does budgie use?
<sacarde> ok, nautilus
<sacarde> tnk
<TheSilentLink> It is nemo in 1904
